# Amazon packaging.



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

My wife ordered two items from Amazon a couple of days ago. One item was a replacement strap for her Fitbit, here is the package that arrived this morning:
Goodness knows what size package the garden swing ball will be when it arrives................


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Yep know what you mean, wall poster ordered came in this packaging. :surprise::surprise::surprise:

Terry


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

What you complainig for? At least it arrived ;-)


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

suedew said:


> What you complainig for? At least it arrived ;-)


Have to say, never had any delivery issues and we use it a lot. :smile2:

Terry


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

dghr272 said:


> Have to say, never had any delivery issues and we use it a lot. :smile2:
> 
> Terry


Me neither but read so many complaints (not on here) over Christmas. the box sizes are an issue though.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Same here, excellent service, hoooooge boxes for small items.
I think they probably only have 3 box sizes, big, large and massive.:laugh:
Jan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Gerty has it right more or less, they have several box sizes, so it's down to which one is nearest to the low paid zombie who does the packing.


----------

